# Moebius TOS Cylon Raider review.



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I just picked up my TOS Battlestar Galactica Cylon raider.

All I can say is that so far, I am pretty darned impressed with this kit.

When you see it on the shelves at your LHS, you'll be surprise at just how big the box is.
Its big and its heavy - Always a nice feeling when your about to lay down your hard earned bucks at the register.
Amazingly, with this kit, you don't have to lay down that many bucks.

Upon opening the box, be prepared to be blown away as a giant top piece of the fuselage stares right back at you.

So far, all the parts look pretty good and I wish I could start building it right away.

I have no insider information on this kit, but what I've heard, is that it is a laser scan of a Mike Salzo 'Studio Scale' Cylon raider.
As most people know, thats the same size as the models made to shoot the FX for the original show back in the late 70's, made with the same kit parts etc.

The thing about laser scanning, is that you get an EXACT copy of what your scanning. Which also means any imperfections.
On the recent TOS Galactica kit, the most notable thing that reveals the laser scanning is that the horizontal beams from the coffin to the flight pods are not straight. Just like they were on the Time Slip kit, from which it was scanned.

On this raider kit, you will notice that all the veins on the canopy are not symmetrical. 
This is unfortunate, as that seemed like such a simple part to fix.
Compounded by the fact that the eye is drawn right to the canopy.

I have two wishes that hopefully the aftermarket people might do.
1.) Is to create a symmetrical canopy. (perhaps grown).
Or, for Paul to create a photo-etch canopy.
Are you listening Paul, how long have we been talking about that for the Monogram kit. .
2.) That they cast it in a clear smoked resin.

Perhaps the best thing is a smooth canopy that photo-etch can be applied over.

I think that this is an absolutely amazing kit for the price.
Kudos to everyone at Moebius for first having the guts to do such a large kit.
(now how about that 1/32 scale Raptor with interior?)

My only critique and wish on future kits that are laser scanned from existing masters (regardless of the source) is to pay closer attention to the symmetry of the parts.
Any and all asymmetry or misalignment will get transmitted into the final product.

I also will admit that I have a LITTLE bit of crow to eat on the scale.
measuring parts against the blueprints, the kit certainly isn't 1/41 as feared.
But it also may not be true 1/32. 1/35 seemed closer.
Fortunately, if so, its a minor difference and crow does taste pretty good with a little A-1 sauce.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

With my kit, I'm currently filing off the four "strips" from the canopy louvers, and will replace them with new, thinner ones, to match the studio models. I'm also fashioning a four-point armature for the interior, only I'm using slightly smaller stock, since the styrene kit will be considerably lighter than the heavier, resin-cast studio models.

I really don't mind any slight flaws resulting from scans of the Salso model, since the studio models weren't very pretty when viewed up close.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Just an Illusion has come out with a clear canopy and 3 resin Cylon figures for the Moebius kit:

http://www.just-an-illusion.biz/Moebius_132nd_Cylon_cockpit_upgrade/p2090545_12149490.aspx


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

My only gripe with this kit is that mine was probably a little warped. I had to buy new BIGGER clamps with a deeper "throat" to be able to clamp some of the parts that wouldn't sit flat on the main fuselage, and now I'm left with a pretty substantial gap between the back of the canopy and the amidships housing center (#11). Nothing a little sheet stock and putty won't fix, but disappointing nonetheless.
Otherwise, it looks great! What a fun kit, money well spent.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

spock62 said:


> Just an Illusion has come out with a clear canopy and 3 resin Cylon figures for the Moebius kit:
> 
> http://www.just-an-illusion.biz/Moebius_132nd_Cylon_cockpit_upgrade/p2090545_12149490.aspx


I saw that kit.

I haven't seen it in person, but if it was simply vac-formed from the part, it still has the imperfections, AND will be softer and rounder in detail than the original part.

And the Cylons are not full figure.

BTW: Is anyone interested in a landing gear kit for this ship?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> I saw that kit.
> 
> I haven't seen it in person, but if it was simply vac-formed from the part, it still has the imperfections, AND will be softer and rounder in detail than the original part.
> 
> ...


I am going to hold off getting one of these until there are more aftermarket options- a full cockpit tub with photoetch louvers is on my wish list.

As for Landing Gear- a BIG YES for that one. It was never shown well in the show, along with the ventral exit hatch. A kit this size needs to have lights and details like that.

Just wondering- what would a Cylon Ground Crew look like- standard Centurions or some specialized worker-bees?


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> I am going to hold off getting one of these until there are more aftermarket options- a full cockpit tub with photoetch louvers is on my wish list.
> 
> As for Landing Gear- a BIG YES for that one. It was never shown well in the show, along with the ventral exit hatch. A kit this size needs to have lights and details like that.
> 
> Just wondering- what would a Cylon Ground Crew look like- standard Centurions or some specialized worker-bees?


As they were never seen, I would imagine, anything you would want them to be.
I would think a variation on a normal Cylon, less any "fighting" hardware or that backpack.
Hmmm...

Andy


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay, a question for you guys.

The instructions call for a 'pale gray' for the main hull color. Can anyone give me a more accurate color, or even part number for the correct main color? I already have the blue/gray for the detail panels and such.

Oh, and I too was totally blown away by the size and heft of this kit when I picked it up today.


----------



## sparrowlord01 (May 3, 2014)

The detailing is too soft. I never like to use vacuforms anyways. They never seem to have sharp right angles. I am thinking of trying to modify the cockpit louvers with my Dremel, see if I can open up the slots. I don't know though. Then I would have to scratch build a whole cockpit tub. Luckily, there are plenty of shots of the cockpit interior on the DVD set. lol



spock62 said:


> Just an Illusion has come out with a clear canopy and 3 resin Cylon figures for the Moebius kit:
> 
> http://www.just-an-illusion.biz/Moebius_132nd_Cylon_cockpit_upgrade/p2090545_12149490.aspx


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Paragraphix is making photo etch cockpit louvers.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=416686


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

"BTW: Is anyone interested in a landing gear kit for this ship?"
me! me!


----------

